# Why can't existing customers lease a HD PVR?



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

I’m told that I will always be an existing customer and can never lease a 921, 922 HD PVR, no explanation given by the customer service rep (3 different ones). 

When the new HD PVR comes out can I lese it for the $249, or is it $299, anyway I want to lease a HD PVR is there any way I can or will I always be the stepchild to dish because I'm an existing customer?


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

kingdaddy said:


> I'm told that I will always be an existing customer and can never lease a 921, 922 HD PVR, no explanation given by the customer service rep (3 different ones).
> 
> When the new HD PVR comes out can I lese it for the $249, or is it $299, anyway I want to lease a HD PVR is there any way I can or will I always be the stepchild to dish because I'm an existing customer?


According to Charlie Chat you can lease a 622, 
At least that was my understanding


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

yes anyone will be able to lease a 622 for a $299 upgrade fee.


----------



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

BFG said:


> yes anyone will be able to lease a 622 for a $299 upgrade fee.


So their changing there stance on existing customers? 

Wonder why?

Doubt there is any point in calling dish to confirm this, they rarely know anything but the word NO.

Is there anyone else that can confirm this, I would like to be sure so when I call and get one of those CS reps that sound like the capitol one commercial so I can have some intelligent facts to respond with. In addition, when can I do this, is it still April 1st, and does that have anything to do with April Fools?


----------



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

Well i cant post the url since I'm new, but this site plainly states that only new customers will be able to lease the vip622.

cnet.com/4831-11405_1-6414582.html?tag=ltstimg


Just add www


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Can't speak to past practices... but according to what I've read about CES and seeing the Charlie Chat Monday... they are going to stop making all of their other receivers... so very soon there will only be ViP211 and ViP222 (single and dual tuner non-DVRs) and then ViP622 dual-tuner-DVR.

So... they pretty much have to let existing and new customers lease these or they couldn't get us to pay for new MPEG4 programming in the near future... so by their own design they are force to let everyone lease these.

Perhaps in the future the next generation of DVRs they might not make those leasable to existing customers per their old stance, but for now they actually have to do this.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

That program was just announced on a "Charlie Chat" last night and won't be posted until a week or so (and CSRs may not know about it until June). They did mention that there would be a site up for HD lovers. This is a guess--
www.disnetwork.com/HD


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

kingdaddy said:


> Well i cant post the url since I'm new, but this site plainly states that only new customers will be able to lease the vip622.
> 
> cnet.com/4831-11405_1-6414582.html?tag=ltstimg
> 
> Just add www


The post also plainly stated exsisting customer upgrade paths would be announced on Mondays Charlie Chat.


----------



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

HDMe said:


> So... they pretty much have to let existing and new customers lease these or they couldn't get us to pay for new MPEG4 programming in the near future... so by their own design they are force to let everyone lease these.


I wouldn't count on them to be logical, they weren't in the past, no reason to stop existing customers from leasing a 921 or 922 but they did anyway. Its possible that they will just tell me to buy if I want a HD PVR, which is what they are telling me now.

I really hate companies that treat existing customers different then new ones, very poor business model. If I cant get a HD PVR soon I will give up and go back to Direct TV just out of spite, then go back to Dish and get free install, and do this over and over untill I cost them so much they will black ball me forever.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

kingdaddy said:


> I wouldn't count on them to be logical, they weren't in the past, no reason to stop existing customers from leasing a 921 or 922 but they did anyway. Its possible that they will just tell me to buy if I want a HD PVR, which is what they are telling me now.
> 
> I really hate companies that treat existing customers different then new ones, very poor business model. If I cant get a HD PVR soon I will give up and go back to Direct TV just out of spite, then go back to Dish and get free install, and do this over and over untill I cost them so much they will black ball me forever.


Well, the only one you would be spiting is yourself. A D* HD DVR is, I believe, more expensive at $399 and you won't have the same number of HD stations as E*.

While I totally sympathize with your feelings on companies treating existing and new customers differently once they have you in their ranks I believe yesterday's chat showed a change in E* policy. I was forced to buy my 942 HD DVR because I was an "existing" customer and couldn't lease a while back but now we are all being treated equally. I don't think it's because E* has suddenly decided to be "good guys" but because with MPEG4 coming they really have no other options.

My 2 cents.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

The article says they are offering it to new customers (the lease). It does NOT say it is not offered to current subs. It is.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

kingdaddy said:


> I wouldn't count on them to be logical, they weren't in the past, no reason to stop existing customers from leasing a 921 or 922 but they did anyway. Its possible that they will just tell me to buy if I want a HD PVR, which is what they are telling me now.
> 
> I really hate companies that treat existing customers different then new ones, very poor business model. If I cant get a HD PVR soon I will give up and go back to Direct TV just out of spite, then go back to Dish and get free install, and do this over and over untill I cost them so much they will black ball me forever.


In the past I wouldn't count on logic either 

But given the decision they have just made about MPEG4 and wanting to force as many folks, with enticing upgrade offers, to convert... and per the Charlie Chat last night... the new models (including ViP622 HD-DVR) are available to new and old customers alike.

At this point, if I were you, I wouldn't want a 921 or 942 anyway given the MPEG4 cutover... and would actually be happy they aren't letting me lease one of those since I'd have to upgrade again if I wanted all the possible channels coming.

But, I suspect that future models will be more like their past offerings in that maybe the next generation of receivers after these may have new-customer-only lease offers as in the past.

Why? I dunno... the only "good" part of the current direction change is that it really does force them to make them available to all of us because it is in their best interest for us to upgrade now for a small fee rather than maybe 2 years from now they have to replace us for free or lose us to a competitor.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

HDMe said:


> But, I *suspect* that future models will be more like their past offerings in that *maybe* the next generation of receivers after these *may* have new-customer-only lease offers as in the past.


I thought "speculation" was not wanted in this forum. You said that people might read the guesses, and actually put their faith into those guesses, only to be dissapointed. You really should not speculate, if you tell others not to!! 
Tom in TX


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tom in TX said:


> I thought "speculation" was not wanted in this forum.


What was said was that we can speculate quite fine on our own - thank-you-very-much - and didn't need imported speculation (if that is what you were referring to).

JL


----------



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

So I take it that we still don’t know exactly when or if they will allow leasing for the new vip622. When is more important obviously.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

vip622 at $299 is a lease, or at $99 after April 1 for current HD DVR subs. 

buying it is an option of course, I think i've seen it suggested that retail would be something on order of $699. 

Feb 1 (when I called Dish but may be off a little bit knowing them hehe) is when we are suppose to be able to start ordering 622's at $299 as an upgrade from any other receiver. Then on 4/1 there will be a $200 discount for current HD subs. 

"Lease ViP622 HD Receiver (from ANY receiver)
Promotional Price to New and Existing Customers: $299
Includes install and dish if applicable

HD to HD Upgrade Offers
Lease ViP211 HD Receiver (from 811)
Lease Upgrade Fee: $0
Professional Install: $49 (everything needed)
Total Upgrade Price: $49
(If swapping requires return of existing receiver)

Lease ViP622 HD receiver (from 921 or 942)
Promotional Price to New and Existing Customers: $299
Special Rebate: $200 (available starting April 1st - Don't call in March!)
Total Upgrade Price: $99
Includes install and dish if applicable

Sign Up for EMAIL updates:
www.dishnetwork.com/HD"


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom in TX said:


> I thought "speculation" was not wanted in this forum. You said that people might read the guesses, and actually put their faith into those guesses, only to be dissapointed. You really should not speculate, if you tell others not to!!
> Tom in TX


I don't believe I ever told other people not to speculate or even guess or post opinions. I have no place to do such a thing!

What I have said, is that people who post information claiming that they got the information from "a reliable source" or "someone who told me not to say" or "I spoke with Charlie at a water fountain and he said this"... and/or posting information and/or links claiming that their rumor is substantiated by facts that they cannot reveal... are sometimes misleading people and getting people into an uproar over things that may or may not be true.

ANY speculation I post is purely speculation on my part, and based on no secret contacts internal to Dish or otherwise... nor do I claim to have any secret knowledge or contact nor do I encourage others to get mad or believe anything I say is anything but my opinion.

I could be wrong, so I wouldn't want people to get carried away thinking something I post was a secret fact yet to be released to the public... hence the use of words like "seems" "in my opinion" "maybe" "perhaps" and so forth.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

HDMe said:


> ANY speculation I post is purely speculation on my part, and based on no secret contacts internal to Dish or otherwise... nor do I claim to have any secret knowledge or contact nor do I encourage others to get mad or believe anything I say is anything but my opinion.


Okay - I understand, thanks. 
Tom in TX


----------



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> vip622 at $299 is a lease, or at $99 after April 1 for current HD DVR subs.
> 
> buying it is an option of course, I think i've seen it suggested that retail would be something on order of $699.
> 
> ...


Can I take this to the bank?


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

the " " part was pasted from the thread elsewhere which was a transcript from the charlie chat.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Remember that you can go to Channel 101 where they will be replaying the Charlie Chat many times during this month. Dates and times aren't posted on their website yet, but if you scroll through the EPG (channel guide), you will find it.


----------



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

Is April 1st the date I can lease (existing customers), the blog posted isn’t clear. This date still makes me nervous, are we sure this isn’t a joke?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

kingdaddy said:


> Is April 1st the date I can lease (existing customers), the blog posted isn't clear. This date still makes me nervous, are we sure this isn't a joke?


4/1 is when the $200 rebate for existing 921/942 customers that upgrade for $299 goes into effect, making the price for the upgraded LEASE $99 and also includes installation including any new dish you may need for the new HD package.

If you are not a 921/942 customer I believe you can get the 622 lease for $299 starting on Febuary first.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

kingdaddy said:


> Is April 1st the date I can lease (existing customers), the blog posted isn't clear. This date still makes me nervous, are we sure this isn't a joke?


Anyone new or old can get the least deals on Feb 1st, except for one offering. The 921/942 customers were given a special $99 upgrade offer IF they wait until 4/1.

I admit, April Fool's Day is usually a bad thing to synch a release to since lots of people (at least in the USA) are trained practically from birth to not believe that date has anything to do with seriousness.


----------



## kingdaddy (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks guys...



P.S.
What do you wanna bet that when I call Dish on Feb 1st I have to explain this deal to at least two customer service reps before someone even realizes that there is such a deal.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

The wait til April 06 for the 622 lease isn't too far down the road. According to Karnack and Ms Cleo, by the time April gets here, we will call, get the ball rolling and then will wait from two to three months for the receiver to become available.


----------



## MINKIE479 (Jan 14, 2006)

Can anyone answer why the new mpeg 4 rcvrs do not have any Inputs like the 811 What a wonderful feature if your connected to HDMI/DVI on a flat pannel over the fireplace?? I will miss the 811, Has this been discussed and where could i find out. First Post,


----------

